# M1t & 1-AD ergo pharm 1-androstenediol



## pimprn (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi i just had bought some pills and the guy who had sold them to me, told me to take 2 pills of m1t (10mg) a day 1 in the day and one at night for a week. He also sold me this product called 1-AD and told me after week 1 of m1t take 2 pills a day of 1-ad 1 day and 1 night. He also sold me milk thistle and im supposed to take 4 of those a day. 2 for every pill. My question is he also told me to go on for 4 months straight with no off weeks. Like ive been reading on here people going 2 weeks on 2 weeks off i am about 130 lbs 19 years old, and ya. I am going to be buying tribulene or whatever for my recovery to get my balls back to normal when i am done. Is there anything else i should know about this, and can someone give me a brief understanding on how these 2 products act together and if its popular? and if it will do the trick to gain mass? I also want to know is proactive a good product to prevent acne, any vitamins i can take to prevent acne? ummmmm any vitamins that are good to take in general when doing this? any help would be appreciated? Also how often should i work out on this product, and so on? any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated......


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 8, 2008)

I would suggest that you dont take anything yet because of your age and definetly do not take either the M1T and the 1-AD for 4 months straight. You will do some serious damage to your body if you listen to the guy who sold you your supps. Ill let everybody else jump in on this one to fill you in on the rest.


----------



## pimprn (Feb 8, 2008)

well everyone is like your 19 your done growing.....ive been working out taking weightgainers.....and i eat a shitload. I am really lean, and i cant gain nething, and i try and try so i wanted to give this a shot?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are potent and dangerous steroids that can cause serious damage. You are way too young and inexperienced to use steroids. It's a big mistake. 4 months of M1T could land you in the hospital.


----------



## pimprn (Feb 8, 2008)

well is there any way i could make it safe to take or ?


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 9, 2008)

Taking Both M1t And 1ad At The Same Time Is By Far Suicide.  They Are Ment To Take Alone And Are Both Very Very Potent.  Taking One Of Them Is Harsh Enough.  Ive Never Met A Guy Willing To Try Both.
One At A Time And You Will Be Just Fine.  Just Use A Lot Of Milkthistle


----------



## Nate K (Feb 9, 2008)

you are 130 pounds, 19 years old and taking advice from some guy telling you to do a 4 month cycle on 2 pro-hormones. and doing tribulus for PCT.

WOW!


----------



## TopProducer (Feb 10, 2008)

This guy that sold you these pills doesn't know jack shit about anything. 
All these things are dumb:
1) Taking M1T & 1AD at the same time
2) A 4 month long cycle
3) Your 19.

But go for it! Worst case is you probably will just have problems getting an erection for the rest of your life. No big deal. It's worth the sacrifice.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Those are potent and dangerous steroids that can cause serious damage. You are way too young and inexperienced to use steroids. It's a big mistake. 4 months of M1T could land you in the hospital.



Hate to tell ya man but these are not steroids.  They are precursors to steroids which means they eventually are broken down into some other form of testosterone in your body.  A steroid is the testosterone in that form.  These are made to allow your body to convert them into the main form which is why you get PRO hormone.  Just trying to make some corrections.  As for the guy in this....I have been lifting for 12 years and I can tell ya that you are not done growing until you are 25.  Be very careful with these.  I am not trying to discourage you but I would go 6weeks on and a month off at the most.  I have personally taken M1t and 10mg is all you need.  M1t will do the job on its own.  Be careful though.  It is extremely stressful on your liver because of the methylation.  Anyways, if you need help holler at me.  I know the very chemist and doctors who study that shit....I hear alot of ignorance on these forums.  So make sure you trust who you are talking to.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Hate to tell ya man but these are not steroids.  They are precursors to steroids which means they eventually are broken down into some other form of testosterone in your body.  A steroid is the testosterone in that form.  These are made to allow your body to convert them into the main form which is why you get PRO hormone.  Just trying to make some corrections.  As for the guy in this....I have been lifting for 12 years and I can tell ya that you are not done growing until you are 25.  Be very careful with these.  I am not trying to discourage you but I would go 6weeks on and a month off at the most.  I have personally taken M1t and 10mg is all you need.  M1t will do the job on its own.  Be careful though.  It is extremely stressful on your liver because of the methylation.  Anyways, if you need help holler at me.  I know the very chemist and doctors who study that shit....I hear alot of ignorance on these forums.  So make sure you trust who you are talking to.




You would help a 19 yr old do m1t wow and you do not even mention pct and 6 weeks on and 1 month off that is some real stupid advice the only advice you should be giving him is not to take it


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 11, 2008)

hes gonna take it.  just help him out


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You would help a 19 yr old do m1t wow and you do not even mention pct and 6 weeks on and 1 month off that is some real stupid advice the only advice you should be giving him is not to take it



Hate to tell ya but I am 21...I took it when I was 18 and it is fine.  Dont abuse it and you wont get hurt.  The information I go on is the stuff I know personally and the doctors I have talked to.  I know the owner of DNA who used to produce the stuff.  I have taken it before.  I would not take the 1ad and I would only take one pill of the m1t.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> You would help a 19 yr old do m1t wow and you do not even mention pct and 6 weeks on and 1 month off that is some real stupid advice the only advice you should be giving him is not to take it



Also anything less than 6 weeks and stuff is not going to do very much....It takes about 3 and a half weeks for the stuff to get fully in your sys.  PCT is unnecessary since it is antiaromatize.  I should know I took it.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2008)

M1T is one of the most potent anabolic steroids ever created. 1-AD is a prohormone that converts into the steroid 1-Testosterone.

Clay, Your advice is reckless. Feel free to debate, but don't start crying when you get your ass handed to you for speaking nonsense.


PCT is necessary--even if the steroid doesn't aromatize


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> M1T is one of the most potent anabolic steroids ever created. 1-AD is a prohormone that converts into the steroid 1-Testosterone.
> 
> Clay, Your advice is reckless. Feel free to debate, but don't start crying when you get your ass handed to you for speaking nonsense.
> 
> ...



ive taken the stuff before dumbass....call me reckless when you take it.   Prove a doctors info wrong and come back to me....I have his number right in my hand buddy....my cousin is one and my personal.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> M1T is one of the most potent anabolic steroids ever created. 1-AD is a prohormone that converts into the steroid 1-Testosterone.
> 
> Clay, Your advice is reckless. Feel free to debate, but don't start crying when you get your ass handed to you for speaking nonsense.
> 
> ...



thats where you wrong...m1t is a PROHORMONE not a steroid....a steroid is in the form your body will use it in.  M1T is in a form that your body will use to transform into the type of testosterone it triggers....Hint prohormones convert...steroids are original form...kind of ignorant for you to talk as you did.  I see a lot of ignorance on here.


----------



## ironman13 (Feb 11, 2008)

testadrol 50


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> M1T is one of the most potent anabolic steroids ever created. 1-AD is a prohormone that converts into the steroid 1-Testosterone.
> 
> Clay, Your advice is reckless. Feel free to debate, but don't start crying when you get your ass handed to you for speaking nonsense.
> 
> ...



turinibol is the strongest steroid in existence....M1t is a precursor skippy...meaning it goes in as m1 test and converts into another.....turinibol goes in as turinibol and digests as turinibol...see the differences in steroids in prosteroids....ones a precursor the other is a reality....the methylation in m1t allows it to bypass the liver thus making even better absorption which is the reason why it is bad on the liver and what can make it toxic.  If it is kept down to 10 mg it will not create much havoc on you internal organs.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

A "pro-hormone" is something that is not an active hormone (like a steroid) but it is a precursor to a steroid. In other words, there are enzymes in your body that can convert the PH into an active hormone (steroid). 

For example, 4-androstendiol will convert to testosterone (via an enzyme in the body). 

1, 4 androstendiol will convert to boldenone (a steroid). 

1 androstendiol (1-AD) will convert to 1-testosterone. 

Interstingly 1-testosterone is an actual steroid, but a legal one (there are many OTC supps that incorporate it). It is often referred to as a pro-steroid


Pirate is right as m1t is methylated 1-testosterone no conversion is needed as this is it. It is just methylated to make it active orally but it is 1-testosterone


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> A "pro-hormone" is something that is not an active hormone (like a steroid) but it is a precursor to a steroid. In other words, there are enzymes in your body that can convert the PH into an active hormone (steroid).
> 
> For example, 4-androstendiol will convert to testosterone (via an enzyme in the body).
> 
> ...



that was somewhat my point but to say that it is one of the most potent is ignorant....I have taken the stuff and it is far from being as potent as a full blown steroid....dont get me wrong though it is powerful.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

1-Testosterone and Methyl-1-Testosterone

Most readers are aware of the fact that regular testosterone has some negative side effects such as making many look like a water balloon going bald. In short, testosterone metabolizes to estrogen and DHT. But, of course there are better options that allow a bit of mitigation to the DHT problem without sacrificing the advantages it has upon physique sculpting. 

DHT metabolizes into a variety of different hormones such as 5-alpha androst-1-en-3,17-diol (better known as the supplement found by Patrick Arnold called 1-AD). In our bodyâ€™s 1-AD must convert into 1-Testosterone in order to be active. Hmmm, since 1-Testosterone is a natural metabolite of DHT then it makes more sense to skip the 1-AD conversion and directly supplement with 1-Testosterone.

1-testosterone is a surprisingly effective prosteroid (you can call it a designer steroid if you like, but it has been around awhile). It is chemically known as 17beta-hydroxy-5alpha-androst-1-en-3-one which is a derivative of dehydrotestosterone (DHT) only with fewer DHT related side-effects.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have never done it but have read alot and from what i have read that it is very potent reports of of 15-20 pounds gains in 2 weeks but it also has a very potent side effects and is highly toxic


----------



## Mags (Feb 12, 2008)

At 19 you should be far from 'done growing'. You're in your late teens meaning your body is still full of natural hormones that'll help you grow. You don't need M1T or 1-AD etc for the time being. Put them in a cupbaord or something and come back to them in a few years. Besides, if you're not growing now, you're not likely to grow on this stuff either. You need a diet to support it, and since that diet isn't seeing you make any gains naturally, then it's not up to scratch and won't do anything with drugs. 

Now you say you may eat a lot (which is a good start) but are you eating the right stuff? Remember, you need to consume 1/1.5g of protein per lb (decent whole proteins from fish, eggs, chicken, steak and shakes etc - not the proteins people tend to count in bread-based foods) of bodweight each day, and add carb calories until you start to grow with minimal fat gain (although some fat gain comes with bulking). Nail your diet, train hard and you'll see decent gains.

I started training about 18, and although I trimmed up and was extremely defined - I had no mass. Even at 19, I'd got stronger and a bit bigger, but not the sort that made me look like a bodybuilder - I looked more like a gymnast or some scrawny Thai fighter (not a bad look by any means, just not the one I wanted). Anyway, to cut a long story short, I only started putting on size when I went back to the drawing board with my diet, which was in dire need of a rethink. Trust me, get a great diet, and you'll get great gains. Also, if you've made a foundation of muscle with regular lifting, try to incorporate new lifts and styles of training in order to shock and stress the muscles into new realms of development and growth. Do this, and your body will respond like it's on these drugs anyway.

I did M1T last year, and it did give me some decent gains but, again, I was on a reliable diet and one that I had 'boosted' to compensate for the heavier training and new growth. M1T is not a bad choice in general, but a bad choice for now. 4 months of it - especially on 20mg e/d - will melt your liver too.

Lastly, if you do take it, and you experience no ill-health, then great. However, you will be stumping you overall growth potential. So you end up putting on 5-10 lbs, how easy do you think it'll be gaining size naturally afterwards - or even keeping the gains you've busted your ass making? You'd be better off building a great physique naturally, getting a strong, seasoned body with mature muscle (this reduces future chance of injury too). Then think about M1T/1-AD or even proper gear to make it even better. Steroids are the icing on the cake, not the cake itself.


----------



## Mags (Feb 12, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I have never done it but have read alot and from what i have read that it is very potent reports of of 15-20 pounds gains in 2 weeks but it also has a very potent side effects and is highly toxic


 
Gaining 20lbs of muscle on these supps/steroids/PHs, means someone didn't do enough growing naturally beforehand.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Feb 12, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> thats where you wrong...m1t is a PROHORMONE not a steroid....a steroid is in the form your body will use it in.  M1T is in a form that your body will use to transform into the type of testosterone it triggers....Hint prohormones convert...steroids are original form...kind of ignorant for you to talk as you did.  I see a lot of ignorance on here.



How can you agree with Workingatit or say that you meant kinda what he was saying? He was saying that M1T was a steroid, along with everyone else on the board, and you are saying that it isn't... Just because you've done it ONCE maybe TWICE doesn't make you an expert. I've done a couple cycles of M1T, I've done a couple cycles of Test E and Cyp, but I'm far from being an expert. I mean, you didn't even tell this kid to take anything to keep his liver healthy and strong! All you said was, "It isn't bad, I should know... I took it!" New flash quick one... Just because you took it doesn't mean you're an expert! You know all of these doctors huh? I'm sure they their studies in college to receive their doctorate was on Steroids and how to know everything about them!

From what I see here, the only ignorance that I hear is coming from your mouth! 

Dood... you've got like less than 20 posts on this board, who are you to start calling seasoned vets here 'dumbasses'? Why don't you look at all of Pirates posts on here and see exactly how much more he knows about this stuff than you! That's the problem with you young kids today... Think you know everything! Then when you think you know everything you try and pass on your incorrect and worthless knowledge to others who know less than you... Then they think you're right and start passing on to the next person! Then look what you've started, a CLUSTER FUQ! And that's not a candy bar either!


----------



## tryn2getbig (Feb 12, 2008)

Pimprn... Listen to Mags bro! Put that stuff in the cabinet for a few years, completely REVAMP your diet, hit the weights like a WILD FUQN ANIMAL and grow naturally! You've got to know that it isn't going to happen over night, it's not going to come from a little bottle or a syringe, but from DEDICATION and CONSISTENCY (<-- Which is the KEY word there). I'm not sure if that's Mags back, but if it is and he's done most of it naturally then that's something to look forward to. You'll grow... Just give it sometime! When I went to bootcamp 10 years ago I was 5'10" 145. I came out at 123lbs. I'm 190 now! It will come, just give it time bro!

Whatever you do though, good luck! If you do decide to take that stuff, do A LOT more research on it before starting. Ask as many questions as you can and don't stop till you get your answers!


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 12, 2008)

tryn2getbig said:


> How can you agree with Workingatit or say that you meant kinda what he was saying? He was saying that M1T was a steroid, along with everyone else on the board, and you are saying that it isn't... Just because you've done it ONCE maybe TWICE doesn't make you an expert. I've done a couple cycles of M1T, I've done a couple cycles of Test E and Cyp, but I'm far from being an expert. I mean, you didn't even tell this kid to take anything to keep his liver healthy and strong! All you said was, "It isn't bad, I should know... I took it!" New flash quick one... Just because you took it doesn't mean you're an expert! You know all of these doctors huh? I'm sure they their studies in college to receive their doctorate was on Steroids and how to know everything about them!
> 
> From what I see here, the only ignorance that I hear is coming from your mouth!
> 
> Dood... you've got like less than 20 posts on this board, who are you to start calling seasoned vets here 'dumbasses'? Why don't you look at all of Pirates posts on here and see exactly how much more he knows about this stuff than you! That's the problem with you young kids today... Think you know everything! Then when you think you know everything you try and pass on your incorrect and worthless knowledge to others who know less than you... Then they think you're right and start passing on to the next person! Then look what you've started, a CLUSTER FUQ! And that's not a candy bar either!



Just because you have posts on here doesnt mean shit...Ive been lifting for 12 years and My cousin has a doctorate in sports medicine....I think I know what I am talking about and by the way when I was 18 I did 7 cycles of m1t in a year...so I'm pretty sure Im seasoned...Im sure you can throw anything you want at me in knowledge of working out and I can respond without looking some bullshit article up.  Dude everything I know is personal experience.  I dont have to read I talk to the very people everyday that mess with those stuff and I am good friends with a man who makes the stuff so dont try to call me a bullshitter.  Ive seen more ignorance in these posts than I hear in the gym....Its rediculous how many people will go look at an article or post and act like they know what they are talkin about...which the majority of people in here do.  Thats ignorance


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 12, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Just because you have posts on here doesnt mean shit...Ive been lifting for 12 years and My cousin has a doctorate in sports medicine....I think I know what I am talking about and by the way when I was 18 I did 7 cycles of m1t in a year...so I'm pretty sure Im seasoned...Im sure you can throw anything you want at me in knowledge of working out and I can respond without looking some bullshit article up.  Dude everything I know is personal experience.  I dont have to read I talk to the very people everyday that mess with those stuff and I am good friends with a man who makes the stuff so dont try to call me a bullshitter.  Ive seen more ignorance in these posts than I hear in the gym....Its rediculous how many people will go look at an article or post and act like they know what they are talkin about...which the majority of people in here do.  Thats ignorance



It is a good idea to wait probably...I did it when I was 18...I have no side effects or probs exept for anxiety.  I am not going to discourage you but nor do I promote you doin it...It is your choice and you must make your own decisions....I will however not hesitate to tell you how much you should take or some info about it.  I am not you I will not think for you....  Good luck though in whatever  you do....get your protein every 2-3 hours and 3 solid meals and be a monster in the gym and that will do the job your lookin for right there.  Promise. I have many friends I have helped in the past for football that thought they could not build all by doin a lil change in eating habits....It takes discipline but it does payoff.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Dude everything I know is personal experience.  I dont have to read




I've taken more M1T and Turnibol than you have taken shits, Clay. M1T is a steroid that needs no conversion. I don't care who's cousin's doctor's dog you've been sleeping with. You are wrong, and your advice is horrible.

Clay, you are being warned to back off of flamming the members of this board.


----------

